# diy sump



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

i would like to add a sump to my 36 gal plant tank. anybody have any efficient, cheap ideas? 
i'm thinking about buying a 20 gal. or so trash can and putting it under my tank. i'd siphon out water into it, and use a powerhead to draw water back up to the tank. does this sound like it'd work? any other cheap ideas?
thanks.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Sumps can be relatively easy...

My personal preference is to use an external syphon overflow, Basically you take a intake tube from a HOB filter, mount it to a acrylic box, which you then drill for your overflow - I prefer to come up from the bottom, makes it easier to adjust water level. Use a powerhead to push water into and all the air out of your intake tube, syphon starts... 

Sump design is up to you... There are tons of options out there... For the return, definitely look at your local hardware store, pond pumps are often WAY cheaper than the equivalent powerhead.

Andy


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey, funny you posted this.

I'm about to start a DIY sump made out of acrylic. It may not be the easiest way to do it, but it will result in a sump that meets your needs and will last a long time. 

Do you have access to acrylic sheet in your area?


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

yeah, i've got access to acrylic. home depot a few blocks away...


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hmm. Not the type that Home Depot sells. That's Lexan and is different than acrylic.

Look in the yellow pages for acrylic retailers in your area. You would be looking for Cryo Acrylite GP or Polycast, both good cast acrylic manufacturers.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Maybe not cheap (or maybe it is) but definitely easier: a canister filter. I don't understand why you would want a sump that is almost as large as the main tank itself. Is there a particular application you have in mind for this 36G setup? I am curious. :-k



apistaeasy said:


> i would like to add a sump to my 36 gal plant tank. anybody have any efficient, cheap ideas?
> i'm thinking about buying a 20 gal. or so trash can and putting it under my tank. i'd siphon out water into it, and use a powerhead to draw water back up to the tank. does this sound like it'd work? any other cheap ideas?
> thanks.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Certainly a sump is not required for a planted aquarium. I like it for a number of reasons:

1. Allows me to control my auto top-off system;
2. I have the pH and temp probes in it;
3. Allows me to use chemical filtration (carbon, etc.) easier; and
4. Allows me to get CO2 reactor out of the display tank.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

eBay is a great source for acrylic, I buy large sheets of it regularly. I just finished a sump for a reef tank, but I used a regular 15g glass tank and divided it with acrylic. It ended up cheaper for me this way and didn't have to do all that cutting.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Giancarlo,

You keep SW as well? I think I've seen you on RC? Or was that Phil?

For SW sumps are more complicated in order to take care of bubbles and, perhaps, incorporate a refugium.

Much simpler in the FW world.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

well, i would like to add more fish to my tank, and i'd like to be able to prevent big swings in all my levels. the old saying: more water is better. 
i like the idea of using a pond pump. 
with a sump water changes could be much easier. just disconect from the main tank, dump, refill, and connect again. no disturbing the main tank at all.


----------

